# Info Every one should Know about STROKES



## Crusader74 (Jun 10, 2009)

INFORMATION EVERYONE SHOULD KNOW........................ 
B lood Clots/Stroke - They Now Have a Fourth Indicator, the Tongue 





*

STROKE:*Remember the 1st Three Letters....S.T.R. *



If everyone can remember something this simple, we could save some folks. 
Seriously.. 

Please read: 

It only takes a minute to read this... 

A neurologist says that if he can get to a stroke victim within 3 hours he can totally reverse the effects of a stroke...totally. He said the trick was getting a stroke recognized, diagnosed, and then getting the patient medically cared for within 3 hours, which is tough. 

RECOGNIZING A STROKE 

Thank God for the sense to remember the '3' steps, STR . Read and Learn! 

Sometimes symptoms of a stroke are difficult to identify. Unfortunately, the lack of awareness spells disaster. The stroke victim may suffer severe brain damage when people nearby fail to recognize the symptoms of a stroke. 

Now doctors say a bystander can recognize a stroke by asking three simple questions:* *

S **Ask the individual to SMILE. *
T **Ask the person to TALK and SPEAK A SIMPLE SENTENCE (Coherently) 
(I.e. It is sunny out today) 
R *Ask him or her to RAISE BOTH ARMS. 

If he or she has trouble with ANY ONE of these tasks, call emergency number immediately and describe the symptoms to the dispatcher. 

New Sign of a Stroke -------- Stick out Your Tongue 

NOTE: Another 'sign' of a stroke is this: Ask the person to 'stick' out his tongue.. If the tongue is 'crooked', if it goes to one side or the other, that is also an indication of a stroke.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you for the timely reminder, Irish.  I will be passing this information onto friends and family.

I just found out yesterday, my 38 yo female cousin suffered a stroke, due to stress.  This is a girl who runs a marathon or two a year, eats healthy, doesn't smoke or drink, but is married to a piece of work, and she doesn't believe in divorce.  Fortunately it looks like she will recover with no long-term effects.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 10, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Fortunately it looks like she will recover with no long-term effects.
> 
> LL



And hopefully a wake up call.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Irish!
Lucky for me I had my stroke while standing right outside the trauma room at work.  Talk about being at the right place at the right time for once.


----------



## dusty (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good post, Irish.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> Thanks for posting this Irish!
> Lucky for me I had my stroke while standing right outside the trauma room at work.  Talk about being at the right place at the right time for once.


Holy cow!  I didn't realize you had had a stroke.  I'm glad you're okay now.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> Holy cow!  I didn't realize you had had a stroke.  I'm glad you're okay now.


Yeah..I had one at age 33.  I have a clotting disorder that up until then I was totally unaware of.  I was EXTREMELY fortunate to be in the hospital at the time working with some very alert and talented resident doctors.  We were at the scrub sinks generally goofing off prior to surgery when this happened.  Those guys literally saved my ass. 
Of course they taunted the hell out of me during my rehab..but I had it coming.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> Yeah..I had one at age 33.



Come to think of it, this really explains a lot.  ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah..well perhaps I am overly sensitive on this issue but 9 months of rehab to regain the use of my entire right side of my body( I am right handed) and my speech function and total independence is not a fun topic for me.  If I had not had immediate intervention,  life would have turned out very different for me.   :2c:


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> Yeah..well perhaps I am overly sensitive on this issue but 9 months of rehab to regain the use of my entire right side of my body( I am right handed) and my speech function and total independence is not a fun topic for me.  If I had not had immediate intervention,  life would have turned out very different for me.   :2c:



You're right, I'm sorry. 

Again, I've very glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 11, 2009)

the other pneumonic we were taught is FAST. Face (equal smiles, tongue mobility) Arms (even raises and squeezes) Speaking (repeating sentences) and Time (as in how long its been and you dont have much of it). 

Good post Irish.


----------



## car (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, Chopper, all bs aside.....if I was outta line, I apologize.






But ya gotta admit......it was funny ;)


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a minor one about 17 years ago... Didn't know I was that stressed out back then, and the smoking and boozing caught up with me...
Been okay since then but it does make you pay attention!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 12, 2009)

amlove21 said:


> the other pneumonic we were taught is FAST. Face (equal smiles, tongue mobility) Arms (even raises and squeezes) Speaking (repeating sentences) and Time (as in how long its been and you dont have much of it).
> 
> Good post Irish.





Good catch. I was going to say that one also. Chop, hope all is o.k. with you.

F.M.

P.S.: Not all strokes present with the classic F.A.S.T. There are 5 stroke syndromes, to include: Lt. side, Rt. side, Brainstem, Cerebellar and Hemmorage (sub-aracnoid and intra-cererbal). For a reminder: Rt. side brain controls the Lt. body and Lt. brain controls the Rt. side body. For the most part will you see the typical stroke s/sx. with the Rt. and Lt. side. Brainstem shows weird s/sx. including the typical and not so typical. Ceberbellar shows like a drunk walking with a wide stance because the cerbellum controlls balance and the hemmorages show unconsciusness. Whats this mean. If in doubt, call 911 and let a C.T. Scan rule it in or out. Another thing, migraines and headaches can prodouce s/sx. consistent with stroke and NOT be a stroke.........................:2c: Be safe all.

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2009)

Good points in your PS there FM.  I had complete paralysis of the right side of my body and the the area of injury was on my left brain.  And yes I am 11 years out from my stroke and I am doing fine..thanks to quick intervention and great treatment.  I still had around 9 months of rehab following the stroke and it was about 13 months post stroke that I was able to get back to work and normal activities.  I do on occasion have some problems with a little right foot drag..and I have 2 areas on my lower right leg where I still have no feeling but Im used to it and the only time I notice it is when I cut myself shaving my leg..dont feel it..and wonder where all the blood is coming from LOL.
The topic of living on blood thinners is another topic for another thread..anyone that has been on them will know exactly what Im talking about.
Thanks for your concern and post FM!;)


----------



## Muppet (Jun 12, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> Good points in your PS there FM.  I had complete paralysis of the right side of my body and the the area of injury was on my left brain.  And yes I am 11 years out from my stroke and I am doing fine..thanks to quick intervention and great treatment.  I still had around 9 months of rehab following the stroke and it was about 13 months post stroke that I was able to get back to work and normal activities.  I do on occasion have some problems with a little right foot drag..and I have 2 areas on my lower right leg where I still have no feeling but Im used to it and the only time I notice it is when I cut myself shaving my leg..dont feel it..and wonder where all the blood is coming from LOL.
> The topic of living on blood thinners is another topic for another thread..anyone that has been on them will know exactly what Im talking about.
> Thanks for your concern and post FM!;)





I am glad everything is o.k. I don;t shave my legs but knowing that somebody is on blood thinners scares me when it comes to trauma, especially head trauma. Not a problem Chop. You still owe me Primanti Bros. sandwich.

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> I am glad everything is o.k. I don;t shave my legs but knowing that somebody is on blood thinners scares me when it comes to trauma, especially head trauma. Not a problem Chop. You still owe me Primanti Bros. sandwich.
> 
> F.M.


LMAO...I will watch you eat it..I cant have the shit they call cole slaw on it due to the cabbage..but it tastes like crap..Im warning you!


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> The topic of living on blood thinners is another topic for another thread..anyone that has been on them will know exactly what Im talking



I was on them for six weeks following each knee replacement; I can't imagine being on them forever.  
I had to have my blood checked twice a week, you don't have to do it that often, I hope.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 12, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> LMAO...I will watch you eat it..I cant have the shit they call cole slaw on it due to the cabbage..but it tastes like crap..Im warning you!





LMAO! The T.V. made it seam like it was the best thing since sliced white bread.:doh: Oh well. I will still get you a good cheesesteak. Oh, sorry for the lesson when I replied. I tend to get involved in medicine and I teach alot so it comes second nature now.

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> I was on them for six weeks following each knee replacement; I can't imagine being on them forever.
> I had to have my blood checked twice a week, you don't have to do it that often, I hope.



I could never get regulated on them..tried for a long time..and yes blood work 2 times a week.  Im now on aspirin only and get labs to check my anticardiophospholipid antibodies on a regular basis.  If they get wacky..I go back on coumadin..and its always a big mess.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 12, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> I could never get regulated on them..tried for a long time..and yes blood work 2 times a week.  Im now on aspirin only and get labs to check my anticardiophospholipid antibodies on a regular basis.  If they get wacky..I go back on coumadin..and its always a big mess.



Why not Plavix?   I was on that after my heart attack last year...I had zero problems with it, no dietary restrictions and actually my cardiologist just took me off, said I no longer needed to be on it.  I still do an aspirin a day.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Why not Plavix?   I was on that after my heart attack last year...I had zero problems with it, no dietary restrictions and actually my cardiologist just took me off, said I no longer needed to be on it.  I still do an aspirin a day.


My doc has his reasons and I listen to him religiously.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 12, 2009)

Just a reminder: Anybody on Coumadin OR Plavix and you suffer ANY type of trauma, go to the E.D. You can bleed inside badly. I have taken a few "minor" head injuries and they had sub-dural hemmorages.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 12, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> My doc has his reasons and I listen to him religiously.



As you should. 

I guess my question was more of a thinking out loud kind of curiosity as in why a doc will prescribe one drug over another.  All I know is I was glad not to be on coumadin.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 12, 2009)

My grandmother had a series of strokes in her early 80's (which happened to be in the mid-1980's) I was in the service at the time and when she died I could not get leave due to being in the SF Medical course.  Strokes are nothing to laugh about.  You would probably be surprised by the number of "healthy" people that have had TIAs and don't even know it.

Chop - keep on plugging girl, you may be a wannabe female midget ninja with a bad attitude, but you never let that get you down.  I may mess with you - but I do have a modicum of respect for you, moreso now.  I'll still mess with you about being short, and having knees a 90 y/o wouldn't envy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 13, 2009)

A Guy in the Military I know(42-43 yrs old) had one while on Base about 7 weeks ago..He was lucky as a Medic just happened to be present when he had it and the medic knew what was happening..

I saw him a few weeks ago and although he now has difficulty remembering basic things, his prognoses is very good. He has full mobility even now..


----------



## medic1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey sorry guys, I have been out of comms for a while in remote area, just logged on and read this latest discussion about STROKES.......yea remember time = brain cells when it comes to speed of treatment.

Also very interesting about the value of the tongue in the diagnosis. I am also qualified in Traditional Chinese Medicine. In TCM a Stroke is caused by INTERNAL WIND [and not the kind that causes a good fart!!], one of the diagnosing factors in TCM for WIND-STROKE is a deviated or crooked tongue. Funny that this stuff was recorded 5000 yrs ago and we are now re leaning to make the wheel again eh? I have been using tongue diagnosis on my patients for years now............I think it had about 100% success rate diagnosing STROKES.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 15, 2009)

medic1 said:


> Hey sorry guys, I have been out of comms for a while in remote area, just logged on and read this latest discussion about STROKES.......yea remember time = brain cells when it comes to speed of treatment.
> 
> Also very interesting about the value of the tongue in the diagnosis. I am also qualified in Traditional Chinese Medicine. In TCM a Stroke is caused by INTERNAL WIND [and not the kind that causes a good fart!!], one of the diagnosing factors in TCM for WIND-STROKE is a deviated or crooked tongue. Funny that this stuff was recorded 5000 yrs ago and we are now re leaning to make the wheel again eh? I have been using tongue diagnosis on my patients for years now............I think it had about 100% success rate diagnosing STROKES.





Thats cool. I have been using the tongus thing for years. I recentlly took a class "Advanced Stroke Life Support" and the tongue thing was disproven but I still use it. Kind of hard to break habits.

F.M.


----------

